# Have you read or heard???



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Have any of you read or heard of the books "How to Speak Dog" by Stanley Coren or "What is my dog thinking?" by Gwen Bailey? 

Just wondering what you thought about them. I saw them for the first time the other day in the book store and haven't even heard of them before...

Thanks


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

I have not. But I have seen Stanley Coren give demos on TV and was impressed with his good common sense approach to dogs and training, if that helps.


----------



## Pedders (Mar 22, 2005)

I have read a number of Stanley Corens books and they are all excellent, particularly "How to Speak Dog" and "Why Does My Dog Act That Way".


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

I have Stanley Coren's "How to Speak Dog" and "How Dogs Think". Excellent books.


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

I am currently reading How to Speak Dog. It is great so far.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

May have to add that to my library......


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

I decided to get both!! they are EXCELLENT books so far.


----------

